# furry conventions



## kitedj (Jul 28, 2009)

not sure where this should go but hey are there any cons in england because i would really like to go to one


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

It goes in the conventioneering or whatever its called thread.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 28, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=44398


----------



## kitedj (Jul 28, 2009)

ok thanks im new to the forum o.o


----------

